# Whizzer Dual Exhaust



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get one with the manifold?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2015)

Crap, there is a place that sells those, they sell Whizzer stuff and mopeds/ 3 wheel cars too. can't think of the place....


----------



## stoney (Aug 12, 2015)

If no one here can help have you tried Ron Houk, I think he is in Yorba Linda Calif. I hope he is still around. I used to buy stuff from him YEARS ago.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Please let me know if you can think of the place bricycle and no I have not tried ron houk.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2015)

Thought maybe Wildfire motors, but can't find anything there..... they sold 49cc, 110cc 250 cc engines, 3 wheeled Tata's, mopeds/scooters and Whizzer parts....


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2015)

I just googled "whizzer dual exhaust manifold"

http://www.2040-parts.com/vintage-whizzer-repro-dual-exhaust-cast-manifold-free-shipping--i387077/


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi bikewhorder, if you click place order you can't buy it because the listing is not up to date.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2015)

Did you try contacting this guy? It looks like it went unsold. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whizzer-Dua...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

No I have not tried contacting him. Does anyone know who he is and if it is still for sale?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> No I have not tried contacting him. Does anyone know who he is and if it is still for sale?




Come on man, take some initiative here.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll contact him just wondering if anyone knew who he was so he could be easier to get a hold of.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 21, 2015)

Still looking................... does anyone have one they'd sell?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 24, 2015)

Bumpity bump - _ - _ - _ - anyone have just the manifold?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

Bump again. Someone sent me a pm and I forget who that had a phone number of a gentleman that had one but I think I accidentally deleted it. Please send me info again if you read this. Thanks


----------

